# beta blockers



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Anyone tried these? I'm not sure if they are approved for anxiety or not.

I'm thinking they might help me because they reduce the beta wave activity which would relax me and allow me to think better.

Do antidepressants increase beta wave activity? Antidepressants cause me to lose the ability to reflect on myself. I mean is that how antidepressants work, just by shutting off all of your thoughts about yourself? It must be. But the problem is it's not only abolishing the negative thought's, it's also abolishing the good ones. That's the way I see it anyway.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Betablockers work on the heart (the beta-receptors to be exactly ), they have nothing to do with brain beta waves or something like that.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Beta blockers are high blood pressure meds. They reduce BP & pulse rate -- quickly and dramatically.

Their typical use in SA is for "stage fright" type symptoms, such as if you have to give a speech and your normal reaction would be to turn red, tremble, and feel like your heart was about to jump out of your chest. They'd certainly be worth trying if that's your problem.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Okay, actually stage fright isn't my problem, my problem is my inability to think. I was reading all about beta waves last night and started to become obsessed with the idea that if I could reduce my beta wave activity I would be able to think better. Don't increased beta wave frequencies cause anxiety or something? I don't know, I can't really think right now.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> I don't know, I can't really think right now.


LoL... Bush needs beta wave blockers too.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

lol, very funny, that's what i'm talking about though, i just dont always see what's in front of me


----------



## victoriangirl (Jan 2, 2009)

I actually tried a beta-blokker this week, just to see what it would do to me. It took about an hour for me to feel a change. It's quite hard to describe how I felt though. The first few moments I was very light headed, which was fine. Than I did have less trouble talking to people. 

I was at my work and usually I don't say more than 'hello, how are you?' to people I see in the hallway. But with the beta blokker, I started making small talk. It was like whatever came to my mind that moment, I had the guts to say it out loud. I didn't care whether it was stupid, or how it would make me feel, I just said it. I was saying things like 'how are you? you seem very happy today. That makes me happy too', 'look at the weather outside, don't you feel like going outside for a walk right now?, 'Any plans for the evening? You should see the movie Doubt'...

I guess it calmed me down and therefore gave me more guts to speak my mind. I don't know, I will have to try it again (not very often though)


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi kev, I was just wondering, is your main issue poor concentration? When you say "inability to think" do you mean your mind is just usually blank all the time, or do you have a hard time calling coherant thoughts to mind when asked questions by others? 

Personally I have always had poor concentration my whole life. I used to be a terrible reader, and couldn't maintain any kind of information that was presented to me, whether spoken or written. When asked a question my mind was blank. I was only capable of thinking when completely isolated by myself. After I became a chronic coffee drinker, as well as getting a job that required me to be alert, it improved my ability to think on my feet a lot. Mostly because I started to see the world with more alertness. I don't know anything about beta waves. But I do know that coffee, although horrible for anxiety symptoms, really increases alertness and thought activity. 




But on the note of beta-blockers. I have recently started looking into them and would like to know about other people's experiences. I have THE WORST physical symptoms when I have to speak in front of people. I am in university and taking courses that have workshops. I have to read my own work and you know, talk about myself. Aside from my thoughts going blank in front of an audience (that wouldn't be so bad in itself) I get crazy heart palpitations, my voice sounds horrible, I talk too fast, make so many mistakes, and have to rush through it just so that I don't like freak out. Everyone says "the more you do it, the better it gets" But ever since the beginning of high school (well over five years ago) the more I've had to be in public speaking settings the WORSE it's been. It gets worse every single time. Last semester I was speaking almost every week! Reading out loud. Every time I have something to say I have to keep quiet just so I can tell my heart to slow down and my body to relax so that I can feel okay. 

I can't imagine counseling services really helping me. I've tried them, and I don't fit in there. My thinking pattern does not work with that kind of workshop. So I am seriously desperate for something to get rid of my horrible physical symptoms.

I know beta-blockers have a lot of side effects. But I was wondering what the pros and cons have been for others?


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Caithiggs,

I've found beta-blockers to be awesome for the physical symptoms you talk mentioned. When giving presentations, my whole body shakes, my voice gets hoarse sounding, I sweat, etc. I usually take 20mg of Inderal (a beta-blocker) before a presentation or important meeting at work, and it is a million times better. While I'll probably never be a fabulous speaker, at least I no longer have the physical nervousness. I don't take them that often, and have never had any negative symptoms. The only minor annoyance is that if I try to exercise after taking them, I get tired much quicker than normal. I wouln't want to take them daily b/c of this side effect.
Hope this helps,
Sarah


----------



## adamp2403 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Beta-blocker*

Hi All

The principal side effect of my social anxiety is nausea, which is quite difficult to control in conjunction with an anxiety attack. My latest psychiatrist asked me to try a beta-blocker in an attempt to reduce the nausea. He described the medication as being able to reduce the effect adrenalin (or similar substances) has on vital organs such as the heart and stomach. Part of the process - perhaps a side effect itself - is the reduction in a persons heart rate. To the best of my knowledge it has little if any effect on the brain, or more specifically in the reduction on anxiety itself, but more about the symptoms.

But I do agree it slows you down, and your stamina and exercise recovery rate are certainly decreased.

But like anything, have a chat with your specialist. If they're no good, try and find someone that can offer you proper care.

I'm only very new to this website, so I hope we can all help each other out.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## styler5 (Oct 7, 2006)

I wanted to be prescribed a beta blocker but my stupid psychiatrist said she couldn't because I don't have high bp. (but I don't have hypotension either) I really want to try it, but I can't change my psychiatrist just because of that.


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Can beta blockers only be prescribed by a physician or a psychiatrist? I wonder if a walk in clinic would prescribe it to me. I wish it were a supplement as I really don't like doctors. Although I have to make an appointment due to other symptoms either way.


----------



## n1kkuh (Jul 11, 2008)

I got a script for beta blockers today and I was more relaxed throughout the day, I was able to breath slower and I felt a little more loose. Mentally though, the guy above me is right, it has no effect what so ever. It got me a little tired and dizzy, but then again it was my first time taking it, I like the fact that it doesn't completely mask the symptoms, but gives you a little help. The name of the Pills I got are called propranolol and they were like 2bucks for 30 pills.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

Beta-blockers help with heart irregularity and also for some with high-blood pressure. I'd like to take a beta-blocker for my heart palps. if that is what it needs. I'll know when I go to see the doc next month.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

caithiggs said:


> Can beta blockers only be prescribed by a physician or a psychiatrist? I wonder if a walk in clinic would prescribe it to me. I wish it were a supplement as I really don't like doctors. Although I have to make an appointment due to other symptoms either way.


I DID once have a Psychiatrist put me on tenormin for the palps but I didn't take it long enough or something. I need a specialists to give the right dose for my palpitations because I cannot get them under control.


----------

